# Adding 3rd Party Libraries in Kontakt 5.7



## dpasdernick (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm sure this has been addressed before. When I but a library from let's say Orchestral Tools they sit all nice and cozy in the left hand side of the interface. A nice convenient place. But when I buy some 3rd party libraries like Nostalgia or Frozen Plain I have to load them in the Flinstones way and they sometimes are forgotten.

I know if earlier versions of Kontakt there was a hack that allowed you to create a custom .png graphic and another file to "trick" Kontakt into seeing the lib as the real McCoy. With the new manager are you still able to do this? If so, does anyone have a link to a tutorial. Remember I'm an ex-drummer so please keep it simple. Refrain from using college words, anything over 2 syllables... pictograms are welcome as well 

I'd love to have all my libs sitting all handy and ready to go right inside of Kontakt.

Thanks for any help.

Darren


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 16, 2017)

Having your non-Player compatible libraries in the library tab is frowned upon. Using trickery to get them there is highly illegal!


----------



## merlinhimself (Dec 16, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Having your non-Player compatible libraries in the library tab is frowned upon. Using trickery to get them there is highly illegal!


I sort of understand the illegality reason, kind of not really lol, but why is it frowned upon? Just curious, it doesnt seem like it is taking anything from NI or anyone, just useful to be able to quickly pull up 3rd party instruments.


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 16, 2017)

Users being able to have the same easy workflow for non-Player libraries is perhaps not wanted from NI's point of view. So they complicate things as much as possible. Otherwise they could have made it so that every library appears in that colorful menu instead of the file browser or the quick-load (which the users have to populate by themselves)


----------



## oks2024 (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't know about the hacky way, however in Kontakt a right clic (on the "multi-rack" part of the UI) show the "quick load" menu, and here I created folders where I have all my third party libraries. I can see them all at once and it's quick to load them.


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 16, 2017)

Quick Load is great--and you can have both Player and non-Player libraries organized into that panel. It doesn't have the graphical appeal of the libraries tab, but then again, if you have a ton of libraries in that tab it can actually become a nuisance to scroll through.

Using the hack to add non-Player to the libraries tab can potentially cause a conflict if you use the same library ID as a commercial library. This will create a huge mess if you happen to install that commercial library later on.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 16, 2017)

I can see my future...

"What you in for?" "robbed a liquor store"

"What you in for?" "held up a bank"

"What about you?" "installed a 3rd party library in Kontakt"


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 16, 2017)

oks2024 said:


> I don't know about the hacky way, however in Kontakt a right clic (on the "multi-rack" part of the UI) show the "quick load" menu, and here I created folders where I have all my third party libraries. I can see them all at once and it's quick to load them.


 
This!


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Dec 17, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Remember I'm an ex-drummer



What do you wanna tell us? You're NOT stupid if you're a drummer... 

About the hack.. It isn't a real hack in my eyes, a real hack is if you cut out the copy protection to sell it or to give a library your friend. That's the different...

If you bought Kontakt, you can do that of course because it's your version but you are not allowed to give it a third person, that's the main difference...

Frank


----------



## fiestared (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey Darren,
In musicians my best friends were always the "drummers", with no exception... They fill the Music more than anybody... my best friend is a fantastic musician called Christian Vander and he's a kind of "genius"


----------



## Polarity (Dec 17, 2017)

Sorry, but putting the library in the same folder of the default Kontakt library shouldn't show it then in the library tab inside the NI basic library collection got with Kontakt?
Hope I expressed clearly what I mean.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 17, 2017)

I think I read somewhere that NI patched the hole in later versions of Kontakt?
@EvilDragon will probably be able to confirm this for sure.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 17, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Quick Load is great--and you can have both Player and non-Player libraries organized into that panel. It doesn't have the graphical appeal of the libraries tab, but then again, *if you have a ton of libraries in that tab it can actually become a nuisance to scroll through.*
> 
> Using the hack to add non-Player to the libraries tab can potentially cause a conflict if you use the same library ID as a commercial library. This will create a huge mess if you happen to install that commercial library later on.


I've never understood the allure of Player library tab. It does nothing for me. Quick Load is cool, but I hardly even use that as I just make track templates for everything in Reaper, both single tracks and groups of tracks...

...Especially now that the user-friendly Service Center has been replaced by the repugnant and maliciously intrusive Native Access (the single most ugly regression in the history of VIs IMHO), I will always prefer a full-Kontakt only library whenever possible, and will only consider purchasing a Player version as a last resort, if there is no reasonable competing alternative available. I would hope that more developers stop paying the fees to NI and move in the full Kontakt direction.

That NI actually _cares_ whether anyone wishes to hack a library tab for a non-Player library is just one of those surrealistic oddities one sometimes encounters in life. Whatever...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 17, 2017)

Quasar again forgot to take his meds.  For the umpteenth time: NA is neither malicious nor intrusive.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 17, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Hey Darren,
> In musicians my best friends were always the "drummers", with no exception... They fill the Music more than anybody... my best friend is a fantastic musician called Christian Vander and he's a kind of "genius"



I only kid about the drummer thing. Self deprecating humor... The real problem is the lead singers... (ok that was a joke)

I figured out the quick load thing. I just wanted to bust out my photoshop skills and create some naked-lady banners for my 3rd party libraries so that I would be tempted to click on them. (another joke - kinda sorta)

Thanks for the good advice as always!

Darren


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 17, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Quasar again forgot to take his meds.  For the umpteenth time: NA is neither malicious nor intrusive.


I agree. I actually prefer NA. I've had no problems and it stores your serials which is kind of nice. I had no wish to violate the N.I. License agreement so I upgraded Kontakt and sacked all my custom library tabs. Using a custom made quick load is fine. It just doesn't work very well..it is buggy and does not auto update it's directories which sucks if you make your own nki's. A minor issue that hopefully N.I. Can address at some point.


----------

